# DirectShow Dump Utility - won't recognize .tivo



## brandonl (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey All. I've search almost everywhere, and I apologize if this post is redundant. I installed DirectShow Dump Utility on my desktop computer (it does not have Tivo desktop on it) and want to do my converting and then use Videora to make into an iPod suitable format. However, DSD doesn't list .tivo under "Files of Type". 

I am successful on my laptop, but I would like to use the desktop to do all the converting because I use my laptop during the day for other purposes. The only issue I see is that I don't have Tivo desktop installed on my desktop. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

brandonl said:


> Hey All. I've search almost everywhere, and I apologize if this post is redundant. I installed DirectShow Dump Utility on my desktop computer (it does not have Tivo desktop on it) and want to do my converting and then use Videora to make into an iPod suitable format. However, DSD doesn't list .tivo under "Files of Type".
> 
> I am successful on my laptop, but I would like to use the desktop to do all the converting because I use my laptop during the day for other purposes. The only issue I see is that I don't have Tivo desktop installed on my desktop. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


DSD uses TiVo Desktop to actually do the decryption. Install it.


----------



## brandonl (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks, I figured that might be it. Can I install it and not enter my Media Access Key? I want to make sure I also stay within legal limits.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

brandonl said:


> Thanks, I figured that might be it. Can I install it and not enter my Media Access Key? I want to make sure I also stay within legal limits.


No, your MAK is the decryption key. Why do you think using your MAK is illegal?


----------



## brandonl (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks! So, it is ok to put your Media Access Key into more than 1 computer? Can you install TiVo Desktop to "limitless" numbers of computers with the same MAK? I just want to make sure is all.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Just don't share around the files and you should be fine - aka don't upload or send to friends


----------



## brandonl (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2009)

I have Direct Show Dump Utility ver 0.1.618.0 install and Tivo Desktop Version 2.7 (323086). I have installed Microsoft Framework 1.1. When I click on the down arrow on file types it does not list TIVO. What is wrong?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I have Direct Show Dump Utility ver 0.1.618.0 install and Tivo Desktop Version 2.7 (323086). I have installed Microsoft Framework 1.1. When I click on the down arrow on file types it does not list TIVO. What is wrong?


 Direct Show Dump util has been obsoleted by tivodecode for quite some time now. You can find a windows binary here or if you want a GUI you can use kmttg (see my sig).
Alternatively if you have VideoRedo you can use it directly to decrypt .TiVo files as well.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Now that programs like *kmttg* with integrated tivodecode and commercial removal are available, there is no reason to use the obsolete DirectShowDump utility.


----------

